# Do you hand out candy for Halloween?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I usually don't, but I might this year, I dunno. Our house is known as the house the doesn't hand out candy, but sometimes kids can be stingy! haha. j/k But yeah, I don't know what other neighbors don't hand out candy, I just know our's usually doesn't.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I always thought I would love handing out candy. But last year I gave it a shot and it totally freaked me out. Apparently my SA extends to children in Batman costumes.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Will be blockading the front of my house this year. A sign will read NOT PARTICIPATING. The gate will be locked.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I do it every now and then, or rather every other year.
It's actually fun. You get to see kids dressed up and some of them have incredibly interesting costumes. Like once a 9 year old was a writer. That was so adorable. The only funny thing is when there is a 17 or 18 year old kid coming to the door. I can't help thinking, 'aren't you a little too old?'


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Nah, we did once or twice in the past, but we get very few visitors. It would interrupt my horror movie fest anyway. :b


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It's against my religion to give away candy I could eat myself.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I have an excuse not to. I'll probably be going out and around to houses with my two nieces.

I don't like dealing with people (even kids) coming to my door and Halloween is no exception. I'd make someone else handle it. If I was home alone, I'd probably leave the house dark and do my best to ignore them. I've never been home alone on Halloween though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, but I sit out at the foot of my driveway in the light.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Occasionally... depends on the weather. I live on a big hill, with a long driveway, which everyone will pass because they're too lazy to hike up it. So, I usually end up sitting at the base, freezin' me bum off! I am way too nice!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't in a while...mostly because I've been living on my own in an apartment. When I still lived with my parents I would hand out the candy sometimes. At one house I lived at the driveway was really long and we would only get one or two kids that bothered to walk up. So when they did I'd just give them nearly half the bucket of candy we had


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

> It's against my religion to give away candy I could eat myself.


Hehhehehhe. I ran out candy three times already and it's not even Halloween! eeeeeemmmmmmmmmmm Chocolate emmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I probably will have to this year since I live in a house now. Before, I could get away with not doing it since I used to live in an apt.

I think I'll give out pennies, haha. I'll be _that _guy all the kids hate, lol.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> I probably will have to this year since I live in a house now. Before, I could get away with not doing it since I used to live in an apt.
> 
> I think I'll give out pennies, haha. I'll be _that _guy all the kids hate, lol.


haha, don't forget to give out those nasty orange and black wrapper Brachs candies, too!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> I always thought I would love handing out candy. But last year I gave it a shot and it totally freaked me out. Apparently my SA extends to children in Batman costumes.


I second this. The doorbell ringing all night already puts me super on edge, and I never know what to say when I open the door.

Basically I hide away from Halloween in my room with the door locked, with at least half of the candy designated for the kiddies.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I eat the candy. Does that count?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't hand out candy.

I live in a very old suburb of Milwaukee and there simply aren't many kids around. The population peaked around 1970 with 70,000 residents. Those folks aged, died, and their kids moved away. Having no vacant land to build upon, the population can't grow. We currently have more like 45,000 residents now, with a large percentage of them being elderly.

I was thinking of hanging a target from yesterday's shooting range visit on the door to see if that might deter pests from bugging me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. Don't get kids. But i wish we did because this would be a nice manageable step for me to take in regards to SA.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I voted yes, by which I mean that most of it gets handed out to myself.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My parents started handing it out a few years ago. I live in the type of area where people might egg your house (it's illegal to do that in the UK). Last year though, I think we only got 2 kids who came.


----------



## NickP (Oct 20, 2009)

Watch this makeup lesson, I showed it to my mum today hehe. She enjoyed it.->


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> I think I'll give out pennies, haha. I'll be _that _guy all the kids hate, lol.


Haha are you going to give out packages of raisins, too? Cause _that_ guy really got on my nerves.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

no, I don't...too scary. Just the interactions and stuff. Plus I have a fatso inside of me and I would probably eat all the candy before the kids had a chance.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I give out candy on Halloween and go trick or treating with my kid too. What I hate about giving out candy to kids is that some of them are rude, you give them candy and they ASK FOR MONEY... I really don't get when did trick or treating for candy turned into giving out money...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn I wish we had Halloween here :|


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

TATA said:


> I give out candy on Halloween and go trick or treating with my kid too. *What I hate about giving out candy to kids is that some of them are rude, you give them candy and they ASK FOR MONEY*... I really don't get when did trick or treating for candy turned into giving out money...


Wow. Never had that happen. If it did, they'd get a talking to and the door closed in their faces. Trick or Treat or for candy, not for me to solve allowance problems. That's what their parents are for. :b


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Voted yes, my parents give you candy but last year only 3 kids showed up and we get less every year. They got a box of chocolate bars this year so i may be putting on a few pounds very shortly if no kids show up. Never been a big fan of giving out the candy though kids make me anxious.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope I don't. I don't think people celebrate Halloween here much, although I see kids trying to trick or treat. My dogs go nuts at them every year so they won't be coming to my door.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Iced Soul said:


> Wow. Never had that happen. If it did, they'd get a talking to and the door closed in their faces. Trick or Treat or for candy, not for me to solve allowance problems. That's what their parents are for. :b


when i was a kid we would each bring around a unicef box while trick-or-treating to collect change then we'd bring it back with us to school where they would donate it.

last year we only got a few kids. its a busy neighbourhood but the townhouses are right by apartment buildings so where we are located is a bit off from the houses were kids would go by.
i'm fine with it. more leftover candy for me. 

i really want some ****ing candy now =P


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> when i was a kid we would each bring around a unicef box while trick-or-treating to collect change then we'd bring it back with us to school where they would donate it.


Well, now, that's different. If it's for unicef then I wouldn't mind, would probably donate if I have some cash or change, but if they're just asking for money for themselves, no way.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

My parents and I usually take turns doing it. I don't have anxiety around little kids. The older they are, the more nervous I am. Last year we got a few people who looked like they were in their early teens.


----------



## softspoken (Oct 16, 2009)

No. I live in an apartment, so I don't get any kids. Even if I did get trick or treaters, I probably still wouldn't. It's fun handing out candy for the first 10 minutes or so, then I get bored with it. And I don't feel like talking to the kids or commenting on their costumes, especially when you have no clue what they are supposed to be. I guess I'm just a Halloween grinch.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope, I live in a condo and I've never had a single kid knock on my door. Back when I was growing up in my old neighbourhood the streets used to be packed with kids. We had so many kids come by, the door bell would ring every two minutes. But then everyone grew up and barely anyone would come by anymore. It was kinda sad.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

No, it is against British government policy to negotiate with terrorists.

I will, however, be loading my paintball gun on the 30th of October, because these teenagers-dressed-as-fairytale-characters like throwing eggs at my house...I can't imagine why.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Back in the good old days when we celebrated Halloween, yeah, I handed out candy. It was quite fun actually, lol. I liked seeing the kids' costumes.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No cause everyone's too lazy to walk(or drive) up our hill. And besides I'm taking my baby trick or treating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, we don't get a lot of kids on our dead end street though.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We don't have many kids come around here, I live in a shady apartment complex hidden from the highway, and there's only two or three tenants living here with children. But yeah, I do enjoy giving out candy when anyone knocks. Not those little "fun size" bars, though. **** that, it's King size for anyone coming to my place.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Used to, but Halloween isn't what it used to be anymore... Not many kids going around, then again some Halloweens are freezing cold.

I like to buy big boxes of candy for myself


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

No.. my mum does that. I used to go trick or treating alot when i was younger. Well last halloween, i did answer the door once, and i couldn't find anything, so i gave them a packet of my mum's healthy crisps (riveta). lol... and last halloween, me and my cousin took my keyboard downstairs, and everytime someone knocked, my cousin would play the church organ and i would scream crazy things in demonic voices. The kids were so freaked out.. it was hilarious.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't hand it out. Kids here only go to who they know. Probably won't be a lot out this year due to the weather is going to be pretty crappy this coming weekend with rain and snow. This whole month has been crappy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted sometimes. I get stuck doing it if the parents are too busy/lazy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer, a ****loada money too tbh, i like to spoil the brats in the hope they spoil my future brats n so on n so on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Yer, a ****loada money too tbh, i like to spoil the brats in the hope they spoil my future brats n so on n so on.


:lol - investing in the future....I love it :haha.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I give them a vegetable, last time it was carrots, who knows what it will be this time, maybe squash.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, my parents make me do it. Every year. It's fun because I have been dressing up in horrific-looking costume/makeup these past couple of years, and it's always interesting to see the kids' reactions when I open the door. :shock


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes. My family hasn't in recent years. Most kids in my area seem to have grown up or are trick or treating elsewhere. We usually have a ton of candy left over.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I give them a vegetable, last time it was carrots, who knows what it will be this time, maybe squash.


Seriously? That's terrible :b



slylikeafox said:


> Sometimes. My family hasn't in recent years. Most kids in my area seem to have grown up or are trick or treating elsewhere. *We usually have a ton of candy left over*.


Lucky you!


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

We always give out candy. When I was a kid, I never liked the houses that would pretend they weren't home. At least put a sign up or something  
Usually my fiance is here on Hallowe'en and we take turns answering the door. This year he has to work and I'm all alone :afr 
Haha, little kids scare me. I'm afraid of accidently doing something that will upset them. And the older ones, I'm afraid of them being jerks and I'll have a panic attack or something. 
On most days, I never answer the door or phone so Hallowe'en is tough.
Oh well, this is a good way to practice my behavioural/exposure therapy stuff I've been learning in counselling. :yes

Edit: LOL I just realised this post was from 2009! Oops!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

fruits and vegetables, once a gave a kid an onion, looked at me weird


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I would, but I don't get any kids coming around on my street. This year, I went over to my aunt and uncle's house and talked with them while they were passing out candy. They had a ton of kids in their neighborhood.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I was thinking of hanging a target from yesterday's shooting range visit on the door to see if that might deter pests from bugging me.


I get to quote my own comments from a year ago.

A target was put on the door 7 months ago and has been on continuous display since.

I'm not even sure when they did trick or treating in my city. Saturday or Sunday afternoon? Don't know as door bell never rang. Admittedly, it typically rang between zero and two times a year even before the addition of my own unique door decoration.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I get to quote my own comments from a year ago.
> 
> A target was put on the door 7 months ago and has been on continuous display since.
> 
> I'm not even sure when they did trick or treating in my city. Saturday or Sunday afternoon? Don't know as door bell never rang. Admittedly, it typically rang between zero and two times a year even before the addition of my own unique door decoration.


:lol The moment this thread popped up in the 'New Posts' list I wondered what kids were in for when they trick or treated your place.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love candy way too much to give away to some strangers lil' kiddies  we just ignore the door

Did you know though they don't want candy, they want money.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I had fun handing out candy last night....the little kids are so cute, and usually scared to hold their bag out. I tried to talk to them gently and the parents were always grateful. Many of the kids wanted to pet my dog and I was able to tell the parents it was OK...as she is friendly and does not bite strangers. Anyway, hope everyone else had a good time!
....there was one preteen, tho, that was kind of pushy--he lied that I didn't give him any candy when I JUST had...he wanted more and I had to tell him, "It's ok if you want more...just be honest about it!" <sigh>....


----------

